# rag quilt pattern



## Jim&Chele (Jan 15, 2006)

I'm hoping someone can help me find a rag quilt pattern in the shape of a dog,cat or bear. I seen one at a craft show and would love to make them for my nieces and nephews. Thank you for your help.


----------



## Goatsandsheep (Jun 7, 2006)

Simplicity pattern 4993 http://www.simplicity.com/index.cfm?cat=3&type=0&sec=34&startrow=1 G&S


----------



## Billie in MO (Jun 9, 2002)

Yes, Simplicity pattern 4993 is the one. I just finished sewing one this week of the dog for a Christmas present. Haven't done the cutting or washing yet.


----------

